

Cryptanalysis of the Enigma - S4M
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptanalysis_of_the_Enigma

======
markc
"A major weakness of the system, however, was that no letter could be
enciphered to itself."

In hindsight this seems like a huge blunder. Even at the time of design it
seems that if anyone were to ask the question "should we exclude enciphering
"X" as "X" even the most rookie cryptographer would say "Of course not! That's
absurd!"

------
mark_sz
Of course Polish involvement was completely omitted in the latest movie.

~~~
kybernetikos
If you're talking Imitation Game, then Polish involvement was mentioned in
passing (a single sentence - I'd been looking out for it), but yes, the whole
thing was very fictionalised, and tried to paint Turing as a single genius
maverick against the system, rather than providing the next evolution in a
process that had begun before him, and continued with others, so it ignored a
lot of other people, including many of those at Bletchley as well as the
Polish work.

